# Rhaphidophora propagation question.



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a few shingling rhaphidophora and wanted to know if I can make multiple plants out of one really long stem. Should I cut it into sections or do tip cuttings only. Cryptantha stems get so long until they latch on to something and start shingling. Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The short answer is yes. I would bet at least 2 leaf nodes. R cryptantha is bad to send out a long almost leafless stem in search of a place to climb. I would bet more than 2 leaf nodes for this species. 

What species do you have?


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. The stems on these shinglers can get so long if they dont find a place to settle down

I have Rhaphidophora korthalsii, tetrasperma,cryptantha, hayii 
Monsterra dubia and a few other species.


----------

